# Snake substrates



## burton12387 (Jun 17, 2004)

I currently have 3 snake enclosures that i constructed out of wood. In these set ups i have a hole cut out of the bottom of the enclosure with a sheet of metal with a heat pad stuck to the under side of the metal in the hole for heating. In these cages i currently use indoor/outdoor carpet for my substrate and it works well, my only concern is that i feel like the carpet does not ever get clean enough and that it more then likely still houses harmful bacteria. Is it ok for me to use a type of tile, or vinyl floor for the enclosure? i know that it probably doesn't feel as good for the snake, but i feel like it would be a lot easier to keep clean and safer in the long run. what do you think?

Thanks
AJ


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I know of people who use shelf liner for their bearded dragons, but I've never heard of anyone using it with snakes. Perhaps it's a traction issue? Might make it hard for the snake to navigate the length of the enclosure.

Have you thought of maybe going the extra simple route of using butcher paper or non-printed newspaper? Those would both work and make for easy cleanup.

I use paper towels for my new reptiles for usually anywhere from 2 to 6 months after getting them... Never had any issues there, either.


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

I think that you would have the same problem with the tile, vinyl floor as the carpet, which is how do you keep it clean? You would need a couple of sets of tile or vinyl floor so that one is always clean (ready to change out the dirty set). I use unprinted newspaper in my pythons enclosures, doesn't look too bad and it's easy to clean up. If it's been defecated/urinated on, I just change it out with some clean paper (after wiping up the cage with some chlorhexadine solution), dry it and I'm ready to go!


----------



## scotty (Oct 3, 2007)

how big is your enclosure and what are in them?


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

scotty said:


> how big is your enclosure and what are in them?


From his sig:



> 90gal 11" S.Rhombeus
> 90gal 8" S.Altuvei
> 65gal 6" S.Brantii
> 29gal 4" S.Rhombeus
> ...


----------



## burton12387 (Jun 17, 2004)

The enclosures are:

72x24X24- red tailed boa
40x24x24- ball python
40x24x24- cornsnake


----------



## Trystan (Jan 2, 2006)

I have been using a tile substrate with me RTB for the last year. I have never had a problem with it and clean up is super easy. Just be sure to have a cage sanitizing solution to clean it and you will be fine.

Trystan


----------



## burton12387 (Jun 17, 2004)

I have changed out to paper towels for about the past week and it has been doing fine, i will have to gauge and see how the paper towel holds up to the first set of poops though.......


----------

